

The world's most useless infographics - JamesCRR
http://www.theguardian.com/news/datablog/gallery/2013/aug/01/16-useless-infographics#/?picture=414073164&index=5

======
ehlovader
Are we only concerned with page 6? the treemap?

For those who would like to start from the beginning
[http://www.theguardian.com/news/datablog/gallery/2013/aug/01...](http://www.theguardian.com/news/datablog/gallery/2013/aug/01/16-useless-
infographics)

